# Carolina Poodle Rescue...



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you Dreamweaver Farms for all your thought & consideration when placing your dogs. 
Our Family went to CPR to adopt a Poodle with the specific intent of using our new addition in Grooming Competitions & any other avenue our new poodle would like to join in. Donna had carefully picked out a few dogs that might work with our family, 4 dogs ranging form 12-2 & a 5 year old son. It took only the 2nd suggestion for use to walk away with a great Small Standard Cream Poodle. We named him Leif & our pack welcomed him in. Much to my amazement there were no squabbles or objections from any of our dogs & Leif I think loved having 3 females to play with (he was recently neutered). He had no objections either. Though taller than I had given consideration to he is a small Poodle. He is 22 1/2" tall & 22 1/2" square & 38lbs & needs to gain about 5lbs. He is the same height as Lil & Lulu but 18lbs lighter. 

If anyone is looking for a good rescue then I suggest trying Dreamweaver Farm. They even had Poodle Puppises.

Thank you


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes, I agreed they are a good place to look for a new addition. They are very committed and extremely careful placing dogs, wanting the match to be right so it truly will be a 
_forever_ home!


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Great to hear that others are just as impressed as I am with Carolina Poodle Rescue! I am a patron and volunteer there because I really support their no-kill approach to helping dogs! If you ever get a chance to visit, you will be amazed when you drive up and see a field of spoos running free during playtime!! Check out their website too and learn more!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Just piping in to show my support of CPR as well! I support this organization through sponsorship and will continue to do so.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I recommend CPR to EVERYONE that asks me about getting a poodle. There is another, closer rescue to where I live, but CPR trumps them hands down. Donna and the others at CPR are wonderful, kind folks who really care about the breed. They worked with me and my _individual_ situation (which my home rescue was not willing to do) to find the perfect dog for me and my lifestyle. I ended up with my Nova, who has been nothing short of a dream. I could never have been matched with a more perfect dog for me. 

Many thanks to 3dogs for recommending them to me in the first place when I first started looking for a dog. You encouraged me to go ahead and apply, and I would never have found Nova if I hadn't!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm another CPR volunteer and supporter. Donna does amazing work, and I'm proud to endorse CPR not only for poodles, but for other breeds as well.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Sookster- Thank you so much for your kind words. It takes an open mind & confidence to go with a Rescue. I am so glad that you decided to apply. Now Nova has another chance at life in a great home to boot. Can't wait to see updated pictures. Last time I saw a large picture she was pretty much shorn.

My Leif from CPR just finished his 1st grooming competition. He did fantastic. Standing on a grooming table for 2 3/4 then another good 1/2 hr to hour for judging. He was great for everything.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh way to go Leif! That's awesome. I am not sure Nova would have the patience for that lol. Do you compete in the competitions with him yourself? That's so interesting. 

I recently put a few updated photos in her album, and I try to do her 52 weeks thread every week as well. I'm so blessed to have this dog in my life.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I compete myself. This was my 1st time with Leif & Louisa. They both did great & of course I always need work. I had great comments from the judge- she liked the placement of my ears, TK, legs were all just fine. My weak points which I knew going in were my chest, tuckup & tail/hip angle. I gave Leif a "uni boob", my tuckup too far back (now I had a judge explain it- yeah) & my tail needs to be set like a Kerry Blue & not a Poodle since his tail dips & drops. Anyway, it was my 2nd time grooming him & 1st time grooming his legs, TK & Crest. I will start scissoring him again today & work weekly until my next show in October so I get a better feel for what I am looking for. Also, using the correct hair products will work better. One lives & learns.

Nova is in training right for "service/therapy" work? That is exciting & hope to always hear more. Did you get the INVITE to Carolina Poodle Rescue get together in October? I just got it in my e-mail & will hopefully plan that day to attend the reunion. I am excited.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Sonya is in training to be a service dog and actually doesn't belong to me. I am her puppy raiser, which basically means I "foster" her until she is old enough to start her actual service dog training. 

I do want to do therapy work with Nova. We are working on her CGC right now, hoping to take it in September. After that I want to start training her with a therapy dog organization, probably TDI, to get her therapy certification. I think she will make a wonderful therapy dog. She has the perfect temperament for it. 

I groom Nova myself, but I am by no means very good at it! LOL. I did a full groom on her for the first time last night, and she turned out ok. But boy I wouldn't want a judge critiquing it!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I wanted to mention here that CPR recently had a large influx of adoptable poodles. If anyone is thinking about rescuing or adding another member to the family, please consider them. They generally have WAY more dogs available than what are listed under the available section on the website. If you have in mind what you want, just call and ask! 

They are really in need of monetary support to be able to provide care for all of the new arrivals as well if anyone is looking for a charitable cause to support. This is a great organization with lots of great poodles looking for great homes!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey Sookster- I was on their site not too many wks ago & they had so many adoptable dogs that I was almost tempted. But looking at my 6 said nope. I couldn't believe some of the awesome dogs they had on there.

Then again I can't believe someone hasn't adopted their Boxer for Agility. Man can that dog jump. She would be so awesome in that venue.

Sookster is right they don't post all the dogs they have. I have a fantastic Poodle from them that was never on their site. It was just timing when we went to visit the Farm.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

This is one reason I love CPR. I received an e-mail this morning about "Diva," a SPOO who was removed from a hoarder. She's going blind and needs eye surgery. 

Read her story here: http://toolkit.rescuegroups.org/campaigns/view?sub=Y4yp5yk9HlefUGyM

Someone has already pledged $1800 towards her surgery! I'm going to pledge and hopefully others will too. (TAX DEDUCTIBLE!!!)

What an adorable girl--I hope she gets adopted and soon.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*Thank you...*

To Rowan for undertaking and organizing the big Les Pooches order ...and to show my appreciation, as well as help out Diva, I have made a contribution to CPR in your honor


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

papoodles said:


> To Rowan for undertaking and organizing the big Les Pooches order ...and to show my appreciation, as well as help out Diva, I have made a contribution to CPR in your honor


You are so sweet! Thank you on Diva's behalf. She sounds like a sweetheart of a SPOO who deserves so much better. 

(You're making me tear up.)


----------

